
Baikal T1 MIPS Processor – The Last of the Mohicans? - conductor
https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/09/26/baikal-t1-last-mips-processor/
======
baybal2
They basically made T1 to blackmail arm into licensing them arm cores and
peripheral ip.

------
microcolonel
I'd be excited to see Baikal have a RISC-V design, though perhaps they have
agreements or other constraints which prevent that, or it still doesn't look
like a good deal to them. I guess for now it's probably mainly that licensing
a complete solution in the RISC-V space raises more questions than licensing
from Imagination, and if ARM were cheaper and more efficient at negotiating
contracts then possibly ARM as well.

Always up for more vendors stabbing at this stuff, especially if it means more
companies have the incentives to consider investing in fabs. Having to choose
between a U.S.-centric hardware trust model and a China-centric one seems a
little bit lame.

~~~
userbinator
I wouldn't be surprised if they chose RISC-V --- it is basically a MIPS clone
with some small differences, perhaps one of the biggest being its lack of
licensing costs.

